
Most VCs/entrepreneurs doing nothing to fix Silicon Valley’s diversity problem - cx1000
http://www.recode.net/2016/11/3/13504802/diversity-tech-silicon-valley-venture-capital-linkedin
======
chinese_dan
It's because the fix is to unfairly force VCs to invest in companies for the
sake of diversity.

Entrepreneurs and VCs see one color: green. If you make money or have an idea
that can make money, they will invest in you regardless of the color of your
skin or gender.

